# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Microrobotics. Nanorobotics. >  MicroTugs, Biomimetics and Dexterous Manipulation Lab, Stanford, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Biomimetics and Dexterous Manipulation Lab

Home page - bdml.stanford.edu/Main/MicroTugs

Robots:

Ground MicroTug

Climbing MicroTug

Team:

David Christensen

Elliot Hawkes

----------


## Airicist

Micro robot climbs vertical glass carrying 100 times its weight

Published on Apr 26, 2015




> A 9 gram "micro tug" robot climbs vertical glass carrying 1 kilogram (2.2 pounds) payload enabled by gecko adhesives with 200:1 anisotropic adhesion. The ability to carry 100 body weights is comparable to a human climbing up a glass building while carrying an adult elephant. A 20 milligram climber is also demonstrated.

----------


## Airicist

µTug: Micro robot pulls 2000 times its weight on glass

Published on Apr 26, 2015




> A 12 gram "micro tug" robot moves objects 2000 times its size on glass (steel objects without wheels or lubrication) enabled by gecko adhesives. This capability is comparable to a human dragging a blue whale. Even if the human was strong enough, their shoes would just slip making this impossible without this micro robot's special gecko inspired "shoes."

----------


## Airicist

Let's all Pull Together: Team of µTug Microrobots Pulls a Car

Published on Mar 13, 2016




> Not only are ants impressively strong, they are also amazing team players. This research inspired by such teamwork examples how the ways that microrobots move effects their ability to work in teams. With careful consideration to robot gait, we demonstrate a team of 6 super strong microTug microrobots weighing 100 grams pulling the author's unmodified 3900lb (1800kg) car on polished concrete.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Let’s All Pull Together: Principles for Sharing Large Loads in Microrobot Teams"

by D. L. Christensen ; S. A. Suresh ; K. Hahm ; M. R. Cutkosky
March 14, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Let’s All Pull Together: Principles for Sharing Large Loads in Microrobot Teams

Uploaded on May 20, 2016




> “Let’s All Pull Together: Principles for Sharing Large Loads in Microrobot Teams,” by David L. Christensen, Srinivasan A. Suresh, Katie Hahm, and Mark R. Cutkosky from Stanford University. Presented at ICRA 2016.

----------

